# HELP: Want to Build Steampunk Robot Costume



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Roy Wooley built a pretty cool looking suik out of foam for the Star Wars challenge. This might be a better, lighter, and more cost-effective way to go.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

As this video on making a "Big Daddy" costume shows, TK421's suggestion of using foam is a great tip. 

I also found some instructions for making steampunk robot legs, robot arms and a prop spacesuit that you might be able to use as a guideline for making a robot costume. This steampunk spacesuit might also come in handy.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking on YouTube was a great idea. There are a lot of tutorial videos.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's another great video that talks about working with foam.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the notion of a giant steampunk inspired robot costume, and have considered it on several occasions, but always chickened out!

I don't know that I've got too awful much to contribute in the way of construction material/method that hasn't been presented already, but I did want to share a couple of things just in case it might spark an idea or two.

One of the things that I knew I would want in a costume like this would be size. I'm only 5' 10" and didn't think that was big enough to really do the idea justice (even though my wife is only 5' 3") My concept was to put the costume on a 'stalkabout'  type of frame and armature in order to achieve the sort of scale that I think would be more appropriate for the costume.

Also, when I was initially considering it, I got to looking at some ways to construct metal 'hands', and ended up stumbling on the tutorials below...they aren't in the proper style, but the concepts are certainly solid and should be adaptable:






And now, he's apparently got an updated version in 2013:






I've never really had the nerve to get started, but think it would make for a tremendous costume. I hope you pursue it; it might inspire me to quit mucking about and start on mine!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Another great YouTube find. I'm not interested in the voicebox antics, but I like the build. Great way to widen the shoulders and add height.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

This might also come in handy.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm really torn. I would love the challenge of building a steampunk inspired robot costume because I think it could be very cool for the costume ball, but I also know it doesn't really fit with my haunt. This means the only thing I'm really using it for is the costume ball.









The alternative costume I've been toying with is getting some drywall stilts and building a "haunted tree" (or Ent) costume. This would be an equal challenge, but I think I could also wear it for Halloween. I could hide near the house and step out when people least suspect.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some cool idea pictures TK. I caught a few of SYFY's "Hero's of Cosplay" episodes and they showcased some neat costume construction ideas. Might want to check out Cosplay and Robot as search terms.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I was doing a little bit of work on my concept today (still trying to decide whether we want to pursue this for 2014), and came across something that I thought was laid out pretty well. 

I thought it might come in 'handy' (sorry ), and figured I would share here just in case others might be giving something like this consideration:

- Steampunk Hand (post)

- Hand in action (.gif file)


----------

